# dang!!!!



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you referring to the fact that the one you are displaying is not completely drawn out or is there another issue?


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

could demonstrate black plastic foundation it that is what it is. Looks lie a reasonable amount of brood on the other frame.

Geoff


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

beemandan said:


> Are you referring to the fact that the one you are displaying is not completely drawn out or is there another issue?



Somewhat refering to the fact that I would think a hive started last year would have all frames completly drawn out by now.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

sweetas said:


> could demonstrate black plastic foundation it that is what it is. Looks lie a reasonable amount of brood on the other frame.
> 
> Geoff


even as sporadic as the capped pattern is on it. that is my concern.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

That is the only thing bad that I see is the spotty brood pattern. Give them some 1:1 sugar syrup and see what happens, they will draw comb and who knows, maybe the brood pattern will condense with food in the hive. Doesn't look like your bees have anything stored in the comb, so I would definitely feed them ASAP. 

If they don't have food stores, the bees could consume the eggs that are laid to prevent from having to feed larva. If you can, even throw on some pollen sub if pollen isn't available.

Did you feed them after installing them, or was there a good flow on?


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

BeeGhost said:


> Give them some 1:1 sugar syrup and see what happens, they will draw comb and who knows, maybe the brood pattern will condense with food in the hive. they have had sugar water since mid febuary and I put 4 pounds 1:1 out Sunday and its only about 2/3 gone and they are drinking it. .
> 
> 
> Did you feed them after installing them, or was there a good flow on? *both*


that is what has been done


----------



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

na, sometimes the outer frames get neglected, especially if they are hurting for food or under stress.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, by one of your follow-up statements I take it that you're asking why the comb isn't completely drawn out. Plastic foundation....could be that the wax coating was too thin or non-existent in the undrawn areas.

Ed


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Could be wrong, but my experience with plastic has been that they don't like it. Others will probably disagree. Also had no success with 10 frame equipment. When I first started I had that same setup, took those bees 3 years to draw out all 10 frames. I then changed to 8 frame mediums w/wax foundation, no problems since.
Just my experience. 



D1here said:


> Somewhat refering to the fact that I would think a hive started last year would have all frames completly drawn out by now.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd be much more concerned about the spotty brood pattern (and small population) than the lack of comb in the outer frames. BTW, this has little (if anything) to do with plastic foundation, and further, bees will easily drawn 10 frames under the right conditions, so the 8-frame box comment likely does not apply. The lack of comb had to be a result of either a weak colony or poor nectar conditions last year when you were trying to get them established. With more experience both could have been easily resolved. The spotty brood may be related to this poor performance. You may have an inferior queen and or mite problems that have led to this poor state. It doesn't seem like you've got many bees in that box. I've got more in my 5-frame nucs right now in VA. Hard to say without more information, but a new queen might help resolve this. Your spring build-up should be nearly at maximum right now, but your colony is definitely sputtering and needs attention.


----------

